# teen post pregnancy belly pictures !



## qwerry

so i thought i would make a thread where all you girls can post pictures of your post pregnancy tummy's (i know its not our best aspect but hey were all on the same boat ,well most of us.)

I myself don't have any pictures because i haven't gave birth yet or will be anytime soon but i thought hey why not let all the girls post there picture and write there weight before pregnancy and there goal weight to achieve.​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My belly is in my 'dreaded over hang' thread :)


----------

